# [ODMP] New Mexico State Police, New Mexico ~ June 4, 2006



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

A Patrolman with the New Mexico State Police was killed in the line of duty on June 4, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18325*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Patrolman James Archuletta 
*New Mexico State Police
New Mexico*
End of Watch: Sunday, June 4, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* 27
*Tour of Duty:* 2 years
*Badge Number:* 382

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, June 4, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Patrolman Archuletta was killed in an automobile accident when his patrol car struck a cow on US 84 near Espanola, New Mexico, at approximately 11:00 pm. He was responding to a local hospital to investigate a shooting when the accident occurred. The impact caused his patrol car to overturn and he was ejected from the vehicle.

Patrolman Archuletta was a member of the US Marine Corps Reserves and had served with the New Mexico State Police for 2 years. He is survived by his daughter, son, and fiancee.

Agency Contact Information
New Mexico State Police
PO Box 1628
Santa Fe, NM 87501

Phone: (805) 827-9219

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* Be the first to leave a Reflection*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------

